# If anyone needs......



## MIBIGHNTR (Aug 27, 2002)

If anyone needs an extra gun for some West MI hunting or wants some company, please shoot me a PM. I have been out of work for over a year now and just hanging out at home bored most days. I grew up with a beagle and really miss chasing bunnies in the winter. I am old (40) and will not "light up" the woods/fields with random shooting and/or shoot at "jumped" bunnies or anything else that is not agreed upon. I can also contribute to gas or meet you where ever??

Just need to be home by 4:00pm on weekdays for the kids!

THANKS!

Mark


----------



## Kazoobowhunter (Oct 10, 2008)

You are only as old as you feel. I too am 40, however I feel more like 25 most days especially out in the woods 
Perhaps we can talk further and see about doing some hunting together.
Later,
Mark


----------



## MIBIGHNTR (Aug 27, 2002)

I hear you!! Some days I feel pretty young too!!

I am always up for some hunting. Just didn't want to hunt with some 20 year-old guys running through the woods and leave me sucking wind......LOL!

Mark
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

